# Dems Already Looking Past Kerry to Hillary



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Thursday, Oct. 21, 2004 9:29 a.m. EDT
Maureen Dowd: Dems Already Looking Past Kerry to Hillary

While they still intend to vote for John Kerry, many Democrats are already resigned to his defeat and are looking forward to Hillary Clinton's presidential candidacy in 2008, New York Times columnist Maureen Dowd said Thursday.

"I know a lot of Democrats I've talked to are really resigned," Dowd told radio host Don Imus. "They've sort of moved on in their heads to Hillary in 2008."

While the acerbic writer continues to fight the good fight on the Times op-ed page - bashing Bush with her trademark venom and hoping the charges stick - Dowd's off-the-cuff observations suggest she's given up on Kerry as well.
"Kerry's problem seems to be a Gore-like problem," she complained. "He's a loser even when he's winning. Kerry won all three debates but then he somehow is behind Bush in the polls afterwards. That's not who you want as your candidate, you know, a winner who's a loser."

Other Dowd observations that aren't likely to find their way into print include:

"[Maybe] Kerry would have done better if he chose Biden as his running mate. I mean, he's dragging Edwards along now."

"[Kerry] just seems to say what will be politically viable. ... I think that's at the core of what bothers people about him. And that's what he did with Iraq."    (Wow a liberal speaking the truth)

"I think [his vote against the first Gulf War] is really sort of sinking him. Because he can't make the case against this war, then. Bush and Cheney can just chortle at him."

"I think that it was wrong and stupid to drag [Mary Cheney] into it. ... It just seemed smarmy to me."

"I think Joe Biden actually would have been a better [presidential] candidate. He's like Howard Dean - at least he spits it out."


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

*looking forward to Hillary Clinton's presidential candidacy in 2008*
uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

To be honest, I think that's why they nominated this goof, so Hillary would have a shot in 08. WOW


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

http://www.spectator.org/dsp_article.asp?art_id=7293


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

God help us all. :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well if they put Kerry up to let hillary in then why did they put Bush and his dumb self up? Do they want to give Cheney a shot in 2008?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Good come back MT, :eyeroll: Ya really got us on that one.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I've always thought that one stupid statement deserved another.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

really politically atute aren't we you "militant tiger" you.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You know I've always had the urge to make up my own words as well, you dirty mudrucker.


----------

